# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  دورة إدارة سلامة العمليات الخطرة ميتك

## haidy hasaan

*
يعلن

 مركز الخبرة الحديثة للتدريب والاستشارات

 عن بدء أحدث دوراته



اسم الدورة



إدارة سلامة العمليات الخطرة

يرجي التواصل علي

Mobile, whats app,: 00201149844469

Email : haidy@metcegy.com

للتعرف علي دوراتنا في جميع المجالات يرجي الضغط

علي الرابط

https://haidyhassan.blogspot.com.eg



الاهداف



اسس الوقاية من الكوارث الكبري فى المؤسسات الصناعية
مخاطر بيئة العمل والأساليب الحديثة للتعامل معها
تقسيم وتصنيف المناطق الخطرة
اجراءات السلامة فى الاماكن المغلقة
مفاهيم الاطفاء ومواجهة الحرائق OSHA
وسائل الإطفاء الحديثة
انظمة الغازات صديقة البيئة
الكوارث البيئية
شرخ تفصيلى لمسالك الهروب
إدارة نظم السلامة في المناطق الخطرة والعمليات التشغيلية
خطط الطوارئ والانقاذ والإخلاء



ستعقد الدورة فى الدول الاتية



ماليزيا - تركيا - دبي - السعودية (جدة - الرياض - الدمام ) - المغرب - مصر لقاهرة - الاسكندرية - شرم الشيخ- اندونيسيا - المانيا - الاردن - قطر - لندن - لبنان - فيينا - فرنسا نيويورك-سلطنة عمان



وفيما يلي بعض دورات الصيانة الهندسية والتقنية التي سيتم تنفذيها خلال العام



دورة نظم وممارسات إدارة الجودة المتقدمة في الصيانة
دورة فحص وتحليل أسباب الحوادث واعداد الاجراء التصحيحى والوقائى
دورة التأسيسات والتركيبات الكهربائية

دورة تقنيات التنبؤ والمتابعة وهندسة الصيانة الحديثة

دورة تخطيط الصيانة والجدولة والتحكم وتطبيقاتها بالحاسب الآلي

دورة الوقاية الصناعية المخاطر الهندسية وطرق الوقاية منها
دورة المضخات والضواغط : تشغيل وصيانة واستكشاف الأخطاء وإصلاحها
دورة الصيانة اامتقدمة لمنظومة التدفئة والتهوية وتكييف الهواء والتبريد

دورة الجدارة الإدارية والفنية للمشرفين على التشغيل والصيانة

دورة التقنيات المتقدمة في صيانة المنشأت والمرافق

التقنيات الحديثة في هندسة الصيانة الكهروميكانيكية

دورة افضل الممارسات في الموثوقية الهندسية و الصيانة

دورة افضل الممارسات في أعمال الصيانة الشاملة للمصانع ومصافي التكرير

دورة استراتيجيات التعاقد الحديثة في المشاريع الهندسية

دورة أساسيات التخطيط الاستراتيجي الحديثة لأعمال التشغيل والصيانة

دورة إدارة سلامة العمليات الخطرة

دورة إدارة العقود والتنفيذ والرقابة على المشاريع



ونقدم المزيد من المجالات المختلفة


دورات البورصة وسوق المال

الدورات العسكرية

دورات المالية والمحاسبة


 البرامج الامنية المتخصصة


 دورات هندسة الكهرباء


دورات الموازنات والتخطيط المالي

دورات هندسة البترول


 دورات الموارد البشرية والتدريب والتطويرالذاتي

دورات الملكية الفكرية

دورات المراجعة والتدقيق


دورات القيادة والادارة


دورات الصحة وسلامة الغذاء

دورات التسويق والمبيعات


 دورات البيئة


دورات الامن السلامة والصحة المهنية

البرامج التربوية

دورات السكرتارية وادارة المكاتب والارشفة


دورات العلاقات العامة والاعلام

دورات التأمين


دورات المشتريات والمخازن

دورات القانون والعقود


دورات أمن وسلامة المطارات

دورات الصيانة والهندسة التقنية


دورات الاحصاء


وغيرها من الدورات المتخصصة

ولمزيد من الدورات يمكنكم زيارة الروابط التالية

Blogger

Facebook

Twitter

Linkedin

+Google


ولمزيد من الدورات ومعلومات عن الدورات والمحتوي العلمي يمكنكم التواصل معنا من خلال



Haidy Hassan

Training coordinator

Mobile, whats app: 00201149844469

Email : haidy@metcegy.com

*

----------

